

OpenBSD forked to create Bitrig - tshtf
http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/OpenBSD-forked-to-create-Bitrig-1616954.html

======
jnazario
long time ago former openbsd committer here (when that meant something).

while i have wanted to see someone do this for a long time - an openbsd with a
faster feature velocity - i have not seen anything here that suggests these
guys can pull it off.

who are they? the FAQ doesn't state. openness is crucial.

aside from a git repo and a wiki, what else do they have to give anyone hope.

wow, it feels like it's been eons since anyone forked openbsd. remember
microbsd?

